# Conky configuration help



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jul 12, 2018)

Greetings!

I'm trying to configure Conky on my FreeBSD. Is there a FreeBSD-specific tutorial? I searched this forum (and the web) but couldn't find an answer to my problem. Thank you.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 12, 2018)

No specific tutorial, but it work as same of Linux except some of its functions does not work because they depends on Linuxims, but you can script all of them.


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jul 12, 2018)

Last night, while doing some more searching, and using different combinations of search terms, I found this article:

https://www.shellhacks.com/install-configure-conky-linux-mint-ubuntu-debian/

It worked, and now I have Conky on my desktop. Thanks for the response, *lebarondemerde.*


----------



## sherrant (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks for posting this, I just googled a freebsd conky tutorial and saw your post


----------

